# You'll Shoot Your Eye Out (How To Shoot A Slingshot #1)



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

So A lot of people have been buying slingshots of my website so i thought i would put together a series of slingshot shooting Lessons. There is already a lot of stuff out there on how to shoot a slingshot but for the most part its confusing and contradicter information from video to video. So this will be as comprehensive a series as i can make it taking you threw all you need to know about shooting the slingshot. Lesson 1 i will cover the shooting range and slingshot targets. I will get into how to shoot a slingshot with pinpoint accuracy and rigging the slingshot in future videos. I learned how to shoot a slingshot by watching Bill Hayes and the man is good and can light a match at distances of 33 feet constantly. But i wanted to start out with the shooting range for lesson 1 because it is in my thinking for beginners the quickest way to ruin your shooting experience if dun wrong.

video Link >>https://youtu.be/JC-I7T8_u_k


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome . I'm looking forward to seeing more in the future!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice Job Zach! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ya the the next one or the one after will be that lesson on how to shoot i filmed with Bill Hayes


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought this was a thread about You'llshootyereyeout, the forum member.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also thought it was a YSYEO 'thing'.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Also thought it was a YSYEO 'thing'.


Poor choice in title.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd have to agree. JTs - Its about NOT ysyeo on both counts.

Fowler - do consider a quick change of title (something positive) - video is cool though.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Agreed @mattwalt

If I was starting out or directing someone to an intro video on how to shoot a slingshot, this is the last Title I would use. :thumbsdown:

Not to sound like an ass, but this has been done before. I'd be linking to Nathan or Bill or one of the guys who has been around a long time and hasn't made video of shooting guys coffee cups in the break room at lunch. But maybe that's just me. :question:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Framewhack... what if we have a fork-hit? Please don't change hand-slap to fingerpunch or something 

Other's already told, but please pay attention on names and content in general.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds pretty simple, I think I'll give Slingshots a try today. But I thought YSYEO was going to explain his style of shooting. Deceiving title


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Tough crowd. I do appreciate the helpful criticism though. I have only been shooting for a just over a year and the bulk of my experience came form my time Surviving out alone in Patagonia. And now i find myself selling a good number of slingshots from my website to those that watched me on tv and i do wish to give them the best chance at succeeding with the slingshot.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Zachary Fowler said:


> Tough crowd.


For me, it may be even tougher...

It comes from a place of "you are only looking out for you and only you". You joined to promote yourself, you post to promote yourself, your money making venture, you don't care what anyone else does, makes, how they shoot or ever offer to help or make suggestions on anyone else's threads.

99% of your posts are self promotion of your channel and to promote your online persona. I have only seen one or two posts outside your own threads and even one of those was to redirect back to your YouTube channel or time on Alone.

Forum are community driven, I see you as a vendor masquerading as a member who is solely on here to promote his YouTube channel.

It's how I've felt for a while now and felt it necessary to let you know my perspective. I believe at least a few others may share it, even if they aren't willing to publicly share it, but maybe not.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Zachary Fowler said:


> I have only been shooting for a just over a year and the bulk of my experience came form my time Surviving out alone in Patagonia.


And this makes you qualified to teach others how to shoot?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Zachary Fowler said:


> Tough crowd. I do appreciate the helpful criticism though. I have only been shooting for a just over a year and the bulk of my experience came form my time Surviving out alone in Patagonia. And now i find myself selling a good number of slingshots from my website to those that watched me on tv and i do wish to give them the best chance at succeeding with the slingshot.


Yah it can be a tough crowd sometimes. People get passionate and just want good positive exposure for the sport. Fire off any questions you may have that might help improve your content and your own slingshot skills. Cheers.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I did win 500k $ with my slingshot so ya id say im fairly qualified.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Zachary Fowler said:


> I did win 500k $ with my slingshot so ya id say im fairly qualified.


Seriously? You had a slingshot with you and won on a medical technicality, that doesn't make you a slingshot expert.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Never said i was an expert not yet at least. And i didn't survive 87 days on a medical technicality.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

How many newb questions have you answered at this forum? :hmm:

How many newcomers you greet? :hmm:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Zac - For my money... Your video is OK, for complete noobs... Terminology could be more mainstream, which would be better, and I'd change the title to 'DON'T shoot your eye out'.

Placing it on a specialist site is like preaching to the converted... in the same way as selling a used car to a used car salesman and being surprised he's kicking the tyres... You're going to get flak for every transgression. From being purely promotional, experience, qualification (and you're not selling that well here TBH) to the content. If you'd participate more in discussions etc. you'd have had better knowledge, and produced a better product. But more importantly have been way better accepted.

Some of your video's I've seen have been useful, and less than totally dull... So you can create good content. Just don't become 'that' irritating guy that once won a competition - no-one at the end of the day truly cares.

Be yourself and create 'honest' stuff - be more involved with the actual participants of the area's you're covering. Win some friends...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - being its just you makes it a little tricky. Being you don't have editors, or a team as buffer between yourself and your audience, means you're going to have some issues.

Firstly - you're going to be more emotionally attached to you're work. Which is normal - but means criticism will be perceived far harsher.

Secondly - you have a lack of moderation and direction - so you may be putting (or are really) putting work out with blatant errors and flaws. As a creator - you miss the obvious simply by staring too long, and you are assuming an desired outcome so create accordingly (even if its wrong), its an irrational thought process - again perfectly normal. It means a greater likelihood of negative criticism, which is daft as its avoidable.

Thirdly - research. You're trying to be perceived as an expert. Know your subject intimately.

If you want a sounding board PM me - i don't mind giving you honest feedback. Also I have FCPX knowledge and can pick up obvious technical issues (like you had in the BH spinner vid). Also I'm sure if you posted to get pre-release criticism on the forum people would give you feedback (may not be good - but you'll produce better content).


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok thanks matt


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait, I'm not in this video at all?!?!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Zachary Fowler said:


> Never said i was an expert not yet at least. And i didn't survive 87 days on a medical technicality.


You are not coming across in a positive light for someone trying to sell us on your "skills" and "expertise." Ya, you survived for 87 days, that means I'd be more inclined to listen to you in regards to survival as a whole, still doesn't mean you are an expert there either. I have not watched the show (nor do I plan to simply because you are in it if I'm being honest), but I'm sure the slingshot was one of the few tools you had with you to aid you in survival.

I have not seen you do anything to help the community of the forum beyond your shameless self promotion, as others have said. Maybe once you actually start contributing, other will be more inclined to listen to your opinions.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

ok


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't mind. You've got the gear to produce and you're contributing. Nobody's a pro right from the start but at least you're trying, learning and adapting. You played the game and you won. You deserved to win. I'm glad you're still involved with slings especially after you won.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

